# Getting my GSD to completely submit and relax



## StickyJargon (Jun 13, 2012)

If anyone watches and follows Cesar Milan (The Dog Whisperer) methods here i was wondering if they could help me.

Before I go for a walk i try and completely calm my dog down making him sit and stay until i think she's submitted, like Cesar advises, if that happens I put the leash on her but as soon as i do that she returns back to her excited, alert self, I've then opened the door and waited up to 30m just to see her relax but the whole time she is alert and excited, of course if I take her out like that she pulls me out the door and makes the walk a nightmare, chasing cats, staying by my side but slightly pulling me the whole time.

If anyone has any advice to calm her down before I leave the house or tell me if they've been through the same problem it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

only the grandest of the Whisperers can make him sit untill she's submitted. how old is your dog?



StickyJargon said:


> If anyone watches and follows Cesar Milan (The Dog Whisperer) methods here i was wondering if they could help me.
> 
> Before I go for a walk i try and completely calm my dog down
> 
> ...


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

How old is your dog? Sounds like happy puppy excitedness to me. 

Can you exercise the dog before the walk in some way that'll dispel energy? 

I like Cesar fine in most regards, but this advice just comes across as sort of odd.? I may not be understanding it correctly.

I'm hearing -- puppy - walk!! fun!! let's go!! Oh NO! why aren't we going? You put my leash on and you're just sitting there?! Why are you sitting there? Mom! Ok, finally mom is going to let me go out! Oh goody, I've been working up for this for THIRTY minutes! Ewwie, ohhhie, yayayayaa GO!

Just playin around, but if this is a *puppy*, this "wait for dog to relax" thing doesn't come across as realistic!


----------



## StickyJargon (Jun 13, 2012)

She just turned two recently, it would be hard to exercise her before a walk aswell, i have quite a small garden or i'd play fetch with her to knacker her out a bit. And I wouldn't call it puppy excitedness, its a sort of alert, anxiety based excitedness, she goes crazy when she see's over dogs on the lead aswell.

oh yeah haha her*


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Are you calm? Because if you are not, the dog will sense it right down the leash.


----------



## StickyJargon (Jun 13, 2012)

As calm as i can be, today i did it right after 20minutes of meditation


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

You can try doing some obedience or mental games first before taking the dog out. Or fetch in the back yard, or a vigorous game of tug. That has helped me since she's still a puppy and if I were to wait till she calms down for a walk when she knows it's coming I'd have to take her out at 2am.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Is she really that excited where it's causing an problem? Is it to the point where it's getting destructive or out of control?

All my dogs I've ever owned get excited when we go for walks too. I just put the leash on and we go.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

StickyJargon said:


> She just turned two recently, it would be hard to exercise her before a walk aswell, i have quite a small garden or i'd play fetch with her to knacker her out a bit. And I wouldn't call it puppy excitedness, its a sort of alert, anxiety based excitedness, she goes crazy when she see's over dogs on the lead aswell.
> 
> oh yeah haha her*


Oh ok! Not a pup.

Whatever you can do to dispel some energy prior cannot hurt & only help. Mental stuff, obedience commands even. Puzzles. 

Does your dog ever get to just RUN it out somewhere? I mean, full bore, run? If not, I'd work hard to find such a place to do that. These dogs just get so much pent up energy, they have to have a way to burn that off. Mental work helps, but it does not _replace_ that intense need for serious exercise. If you could find a place and do that several times+ per week, I think you'd see a nice difference.

Add to that obedience work. (Are you in classes?)

When I come home from work, the dogs are pretty ramped up. They want outside. The two crated dogs are let out and the two loose dogs are right there in the mix. The two crated nutballs run to the back door, because they know we're going outside. They sit, even though they are chock full of energy, because they know now that the door doesn't open until they sit. It is actually funny because they are wanting out that door bad, their tails are wagging, their anticipation is over the top, they're whining, but they know they won't get out that door until/unless they do what they have to do -- sit -- wait. To add insult to injury, there's a second door to actually get outside access and they have to do it all over again.  I don't make them "wait" long at all -- they just have to sit and be "released." Only takes seconds, really.

Maybe you could try that to start? At two years old, the dog can learn impulse control. Just work to teach him that doing what you want gets him what he wants! I just don't like this 30 minute wait thing. I don't see how the dog is going to "get it" by being forced to wait.


----------



## StickyJargon (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice 

She does have very good impulse control, she waits until i say so before she goes out doors, she wait for me to walk through doorways first, its just the energy is never gone, i'd love for her to just walk behind me on a walk without being so alert and without me having to give her a little pull to make sure she's by my side, She's not overly excited but its just not a good combination considering she chases cats, and pulls after other dogs.

I'll try and wear her out before we walk, give her some mental challenges and see how that helps, and yeah we do take her down the field quite often and play ball where she runs at top speed also i take her on late night bike rides quite often.


----------



## wbmills (Jun 12, 2012)

My dog did EXACTLY the same thing when he was young and still has that energy at his older age now. Some dogs are just a energizer bunny inside. 

Good advise from others about exhausting energy by letting her run. For me what got the walks under control was Cesar's method of just giving a small jerk on the leash when the dog starts to pull ahead. It took about two walks and things changed drastically. I couldn't believe it worked. At first it goes like this ... the dog pulls ahead ... you correct... dog looks at you funny and wonders what was that? .... dog pulls ahead again .... you correct... and so on for about 20 yards and then he began to get the idea. Make sure you give a slack leash at all times when the dog is beside you. This is her reward.

It is very important to not let the dog travel at all pulling you. If you do this sometime and then try to correct other times you will confuse her. They are very smart. Consistency pays off quickly.


----------



## StickyJargon (Jun 13, 2012)

I Just took her out, normal leash (I usually use the halti) made a couple out of time corrections but by the end she was walking perfect 

Thanks everyone, especially wbmills, hopefully she'll be as good next time i take her out


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

StickyJargon said:


> If anyone watches and follows Cesar Milan (The Dog Whisperer) methods here i was wondering if they could help me.
> 
> Before I go for a walk i try and completely calm my dog down making him sit and stay until i think she's submitted, like Cesar advises, if that happens I put the leash on her but as soon as i do that she returns back to her excited, alert self, I've then opened the door and waited up to 30m just to see her relax but the whole time she is alert and excited, of course if I take her out like that she pulls me out the door and makes the walk a nightmare, chasing cats, staying by my side but slightly pulling me the whole time.
> 
> If anyone has any advice to calm her down before I leave the house or tell me if they've been through the same problem it would be greatly appreciated.


1. Throw a pinch on the dog. 
2.Stand at the front door like you're going to go for a walk, but don't. Maybe do this like.. 5 times a day so the dog realises it's nothing to really get excited about. Same with putting shoes on or picking up keys, dog thinks you're going to leave? Make it unpredictable. Don't get the dog excited before hand, ask if she wants to go for a walk or anything. Let nothing trigger her.
3.If all else fails, consult a BAT certified trainer in your area.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Every time she pulls - stop. Refuse to go anywhere until she stops the pulling and relaxes on the leash. Be consistant, praise her well for walking nicely and she will soon stop pulling - she wants to go a walk and she only goes if she stops pulling you. There's no need for corrections. Consistancy is key though - if you let her pull just once - she will try harder next time - and it will take longer for her to get the message. 
___________
Sue


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Move faster. I mean, call your dog, clip a leash and go out of the door righ away then do not walk but run a mile, or if you can't run, walk very quickly for a couple of miles before slowing down and letting her sniff around. Sometimes handlers move like flies in honey, and it frustrates their dogs to no end, especially if those 'walks' are the only excercise they get.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I like Kaity's advice, the dog needs to be desensitized to the cues where in the past she has been allowed to leave (rewarded) in that amped up state of mind.

It can take time to get through this, you just have to be diligent and patient.

Another thing to try is, when the dog has reached a calm(er) state, go outside, then turn around and come back. Plan to do it 20 times just in case it takes that long. As you do more repetitions, the dog will calm down and will start to follow you around. Each time you go through the door, do it only when she's a bit calmer than the last time. It may only take 5-10 minutes but again patience is key, I know it can be stressful looking at a clock and thinking how much time has gone by with the dog still overexcited.

You will also want to look at how you might be feeding her energy at other times-- e.g. when you feed her, is she willing to lay her head on the ground while you prepare the food, or is she in a quiet but intense state? When you come home, does she get any attention (including being let out of her crate if applicable) when she's excited? All those times where she's excited at home, do not reward her with attention to the best of your ability.

Also see the red light/green light section of this link:
Training on the Dog Walk | Dog Star Daily


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

jakes mom said:


> Every time she pulls - stop. Refuse to go anywhere until she stops the pulling and relaxes on the leash. Be consistant, praise her well for walking nicely and she will soon stop pulling - she wants to go a walk and she only goes if she stops pulling you. There's no need for corrections. Consistancy is key though - if you let her pull just once - she will try harder next time - and it will take longer for her to get the message.
> ___________
> Sue


:thumbup:

I just fostered a very high drive working line GSD who wanted to go after anything that moved. My DH and I don't believe in physical corrections and trained her with the method quoted. Though it takes a little more time and patience to train, she was really starting to get it!


----------



## Aurana13 (Jul 3, 2012)

I find taking more than one dog really helps out a over active hyper dog. Reasently i trained a 120 pound chocolate lab mix to walk on a leash just by having my calm submissive mastif at my side. I dont even have to have the mastif on a lead for her to stay behind and at my side and as the overly hyper dog realized that THIS is appropriate behavior, he got it and stopped tugging at the leash. 

Of course the problem wasn't solved only by that. I myself follow Ceaser Millans techniques and i found that the only way to show the big dog how to behave on a lead was to tire him out. I took him to a baseball dimond, tossed a ball around until he would fetch no more, then I ran him a few laps after to wear him out even more. Once his energy was gone it was time for the disapline. keep the leash short but relaxed, and every time he tugs, lift your foot and touch his hide quaters. Dont kick the poor dog, put no force behind it, just a small touch like any pack leader would do to correct another dog. This is a technique i got from The Dog Whisper and I find it works well to redirect the dogs attention toward you.

Of course, if that doesn't work, you could always get a dog backpack and put a few waterbottles in it to give your dog a job. With the weight, she might tire faster and stay on her task.

You could always try a tread mill to help realse some of the dogs pent up energy.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Is she really that excited where it's causing an problem? Is it to the point where it's getting destructive or out of control?
> 
> *All my dogs I've ever owned get excited when we go for walks too. I just put the leash on and we go*.


It's kind of like telling a kid your gonna give him candy. There are lots of "triggers" that get my dogs excited. The leash being one of them. When I was working on Apache's over the top behavior, I would get the leash and immediately he would think someone was coming in the house start barking, so I put it on him and I'd let him drag the leash around. 
In the mornings when I put my sneakers on all 3 get excited. The 2 older dogs usually go right to the gate & wait. Lakota on the other hand has to do a few zoomies around the yard, fine go for it. Usually once we get down the driveway everyone just falls into place.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My girl, after 3 years of working on it, is still so hyper that I can't touch the leash without her spinning and going absolutely bonkers with excitement. I have tried everything, from working on OB first, working on mind games first, touching collar/leash and walking away, opening car door then shutting it, etc...she has NEVER calmed down. SO I deal with it..Can't go for a walk if she doesn't sit still to get a collar/leash on and can't keep her home 24/7


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think if you have a calm happy excited dog just wanting to go out....

That's not the same type of dog that Cesar trains and has all the 'submit and relax' type stuff with.....

You need to remember all the rollerblading/biking/hiking he does with the dogs he works with. Keep in mind he can't show that with EVERY dog before he gets them to submit and relax. PLUS he usually gets them to do the 'calm and relax' as a general house behavior OR after a BIG BRUHAHA and there is a time element that is edited out for tv.

My dogs are nutjobs when I arrive home. They are nutjobs when I take them out (even if we just went out 5 minutes ago). They are nutjobs when they know we are going to play chuckit. 

Those are all just normal excitement behaviors for something fun we are going to do. I can get them to 'sit' and 'stay' for a bit, but I want them happy and excited and so we go with that.

I get plenty of submit and relax when we aren't getting ready to do something REALLY REALLY FUN!


----------



## Pandora (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree with Jake's Mom. When your dog starts to pull either just stop or turn around and head in the opposite direction. Our GS realizes that if she pulls, we will get nowhere fast. "No pulling" is what I say to her. She is also very good about waiting until told OK when the door is opened instead of just bolting out. This is so important for her safety.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

From the sound of things much of this is learned behavior that has become habitual. I think walking a German Shepherd with a Halty,in the puppy stages, when it should be learning how to walk on leash; will often lead to a dog that is headstrong, unless you are a skilled handler. Walking a dog on a pinch is advised because you don't have to correct the dog, he will self correct if he insists on pulling. You will also see that once the pinch is on the dog will often settle down. That why you see so many people using the pinch with this breed, not because it's inhumane or cruel as some opinionated people feel, but because it allows the dog to alter its behavior instead of making it change it's behavior with corrections from you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> Walking a dog on a pinch is advised because you don't have to correct the dog, he will self correct if he insists on pulling. You will also see that once the pinch is on the dog will often settle down. That why you see so many people using the pinch with this breed, not because it's inhumane or cruel as some opinionated people feel, but because it allows the dog to alter its behavior instead of making it change it's behavior with corrections from you.


the problem I had with using the prong collar was she became collar smart and would only pull when the prong wasn't on. I resorted to two leashes and two collars. 6' on the buckle and 5' on the prong so I could give her a chance to ease up and if she didn't I corrected her with the prong. This seemed to make her associate the pulling as a bad thing. She still pulls, like a race horse straight out of the gate, but settles down after a bit and will "check in" with me when she gets to far ahead and the leash tightens up.


----------

